# Roman gets captured by a "barbarian" tribe and then lives with them [Fantasy RP]



## chiz (Nov 15, 2017)

i saw some artwork that got my gears spinning, and sure i might do a lot of roman stuff but itd be fun to get captured and growing to live together with my captors or whatever. could be a tribe of wolves or whatever. tribe of bloodthirsty fluffy bunbuns, i dont care!  im open to suggestions!

contact me here!

telegram: @smokey_gamingse

discord: volta#0792


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2017)

You've made it very abundant you don't care, but I must ask; any particular barbarians? The Germans, Britons, Picts, Thracians, Slavs, Gauls, Celts, Iberians, Berbers, or any of the other many groups, or none in particular? Same goes with dates, early/late Republic or early/late Imperial?
I ask because my knowledge of Rome does not extend to all of these areas, though if you're looking for something more NSFW, then I can't help you.

Also if you're interested in this concept, it comes up in Rosemary Sutcliff's book "The Eagle of the Ninth". I haven't read it, but I can promise she's a good read in her other work.


----------



## chiz (Nov 15, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> You've made it very abundant you don't care, but I must ask; any particular barbarians? The Germans, Britons, Picts, Thracians, Slavs, Gauls, Celts, Iberians, Berbers, or any of the other many groups, or none in particular? Same goes with dates, early/late Republic or early/late Imperial?
> I ask because my knowledge of Rome does not extend to all of these areas, though if you're looking for something more NSFW, then I can't help you.
> 
> Also if you're interested in this concept, it comes up in Rosemary Sutcliff's book "The Eagle of the Ninth". I haven't read it, but I can promise she's a good read in her other work.



ive seen a movie with the same name, and my knowledge doesnt extend all over the history of rome either, plus id like this to not neccesarily be historically accurate but more open to have fun with. so  none in particular in all areas haha.  i do nsfw stuff too but im also good with just story based.  but go ahead and add me on telegram or discord if you have any of them and we can talk more there


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2017)

chiz said:


> ive seen a movie with the same name, and my knowledge doesnt extend all over the history of rome either, plus id like this to not neccesarily be historically accurate but more open to have fun with. so  none in particular in all areas haha.  i do nsfw stuff too but im also good with just story based.  but go ahead and add me on telegram or discord if you have any of them and we can talk more there



I will have to think about it, busy atm, college and stuff, in fact my next class is Ancient History, in which I will be studying the death of Augustus and the chaos that was the succession of emperor to Tiberius.
Though I'm interested, no real preference gives me more to work with, plus I'm not anti-NSFW, just never written it and so doubt my skill at it.


----------



## chiz (Nov 15, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I will have to think about it, busy atm, college and stuff, in fact my next class is Ancient History, in which I will be studying the death of Augustus and the chaos that was the succession of emperor to Tiberius.
> Though I'm interested, no real preference gives me more to work with, plus I'm not anti-NSFW, just never written it and so doubt my skill at it.



allright i see. well ill be here i guess


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

Maybe he can found a Mithras cult in some new place  

Mithraism - Wikipedia


----------



## chiz (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Maybe he can found a Mithras cult in some new place
> 
> Mithraism - Wikipedia


not very likely XD


----------

